# Vinyl siding skirt?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You should never start siding at ground level. Check you local code and getting the panels to line up is going to be a challenge depending on the panel type and reveal.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How that going to workout for you when the weed whacker starts hitting it?
Makes a great place for termites to make there way up the wall and never be seen until it's to late.
Going to make the home look like a mobile home.
Still going to do it, any Lowes or Home Depot has trailer skirting and all the trim and stakes needed to do it.


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

> Going to make the home look like a mobile home.


I've got to cover it with something because there is foam sheet over the foundations. But not veneer stone. Something cheap. I had some metal siding i tried but it didn't look good. I think prairie wheat color as vinyl skirting and slate as main siding? 

It's about 400sq, vinyl siding is $1 a sq ft, vinyl stone is $6..


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?
How do you plan on attaching it to the wall? 
Foams not going to hold a nail.


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

I was going to use some treated plywood or strapping. Bury it a bit and attach to each side with brackets. i wonder if the wheat color is too light and pick up too much dirt?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No form of wood can be set below grade, no siding should be within 6" of grade.
Still waiting for that picture.


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

> Still waiting for that picture.


You saw it in the last thread with the condo termites. You can see some of the metal i started but i didn't look good.

I can cover the bottom wood with plastic, use cheap osb treated.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Let's see, you already have a termite issue.
No form of pressure treated wood is below grade rated unless it's 4 X 4 or larger.
Even landscape timbers are not below ground rated, read the label right on the ends of them.
Do it the way your suggesting and you just built a ladder to make it easier for the termites. 
Not going to go back looking through all your other post to find that picture.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

use pvc board at 6" above grade. then whatever wood is suggested. siding down to the pvc, but not to the ground.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Making sure to use a strip of Z moulding at the top of the PVC.
How's adding strapping to nail to going to effect how the top and bottom of the wall meet and where it now sticks out around the windows and doors?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

post pic/s


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Making sure to use a strip of Z moulding at the top of the PVC.


joe. us greenhorns rely on guys like you to fill in the details :thumbsup:

perhaps painting the wood before install would be a good idea ?


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

> Let's see, you already have a termite issue.


We don't have termite problems up here too cold. I notice a 1-2 two black bugs, earie wigs, not sure that is problem.
What you see is dry rot. Most of the wood is fairly solid. Keep in mind the stucco just came off so it will dry. I'm confident that the wall will air out and outward now along with the roxual up to the sofits.
Here's the skirt i tried a bit with metal, but i think better to use the vinyl.


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

this is what 94% of the wood looks like:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No one knows where you live because you did not add that needed info to your profile.
(If it was mine I'd get rid of all that cord wood and reframe the wall with 2 X 6's.)
Cord wood takes at least a year to try out, willing to leave that open until next year?
Unless you live in Antarctica or the North Pole there's the danger of wood boring insects.
Best bet it remove that window trim then shim the wall out from top to bottom so it's all even.
Add that 1 X 6 PVC at the bottom of the wall and dig out so it's sitting 100% level.
Add the Z moulding, add sheathing and have it sit about 1/4 above the Z moulding.
Add a strip of coil to the bottom of the sheathing bent so it's 1/2" X at least 4" and attach it to the bottom of the sheathing. (it's to protect the bottom of the sheathing.
Add J moulding, then run your siding.
Going to have to add jamb and sill extension to that window and wrap it leaving at least 4" out over the sheathing to keep water and air out.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah. i would be busting that out.


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

What about chicken wire to attach the vinyl skirting too? pvc board is too expensive.

The cordwood i think is okay, i doesn't smell and now it airs outward. I think the warm air is going through the wood from the house drying it outward and leading to the sofits. Is this not how a good wall should be, like a roof? 

Simply taking the old stucco off and letting it breath in 2" gap seems to be a big fix for the house. Too bad it took 2 years to figure that out, but this is where i should have started. lol.

The weather is getting colder and it is too much work to reframe the house. I could create more problems with shifting. Most of the cord would is pretty solid you can hit with a hammer and it won't budge. I took a lot of stuff from the top which seemed to be rotting from a leaking roof.
The way i see it is that it will take a lot of work and wood to reframe the whole house but who is paying me for that? Might as well sell it because the dry rot is in the frame, joists, everywhere in the house, that's the fact. The other thing is there is nothing really wrong with it, other than it is dry rotted. But i think a lot of older houses have wood like this? It is mostly solid structure. I'm not crazy, not going to mess with it, next thing there might be more structural problems. There are 3 other houses next store with the same walls. Doesn't seem to bother them. All the houses have good straight roofs and wall as mine does.. mostly.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

the whole house is like that ? 

yeah, well, then, i guess i would leave it also. 

that pvc is expensive isn't it


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

how about plastic soffit ? how tall does it need to be ?


----------

